# best for cardio



## gary (Dec 24, 2013)

hi im a long distanced runner, any other runners here? whats your martial art? u see im planning to try taekwondo in the new year, it seems good for cardio yea and with those high kicks thats gotta make legs much stronger and may improve my running times.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 24, 2013)

It really comes down to how you train. Having done TKD and Muay Thai I believe Muay Thai would be far more advantageous for your cardio. Muay Thai is extremely anaerobic where as long distance running is aerobic for the finishing sprint you will need to increase your anaerobic endurance.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 24, 2013)

If you are looking at a martial art as a way to improve your long distance running, you will likely be disappointed. Martial arts, with their emphasis on various forms of combat or sparring, are geared towards relatively short bursts of high speed - sprints, not the marathon.
That being said, there are plenty of other benefits from MA training.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 24, 2013)

A good thing to do is to train daily even if it's just thirty minutes a day it's good to have that energy so when you go to tae kwon doe for the first time you don't get overwhelmed it will also give a good first impression 

Secondly basic stretches are very important for those kicks you can do them at home, work anywhere really.  It's important because you will need to stay limber 

Yes there are many benefits from it best of luck with your chosen style


----------



## drewtoby (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a runner! Usually just 5k distance each run though in the summer months. I do hapkido, and I must agree with Dirty Dog: running will benefit you in your chosen art, but your chosen art will not really benefit your running (unless if you run into danger, pun intended).


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have to agree with the other posters. Martial arts trains you for a stop-start rhythm...what is known as "broken rhythm." (I first heard that term from Bruce Lee, but I'm sure others used it before him.)


----------

